# Doing Sidewalks



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

During last 2 big snow fall it was 10''+ with drifts and very wet snow.

I'm down to one guy on the Sidewalk crew. He does a good job but he is hard on stuff 

What I have 2001 500 Sportsman Been plowing with it for 13 years with not one break down on the plow
This last 2 snow falls he has broke the plow 5 times. I told him he needs slow down 
Now Plow so twisted Its not really fixable Its a mid mount CC
Never had a winch cable break. He has broken it 4 times in the last 2 snow storms 
I told him you cant plow like a truck, doesn't work same way.

If I keep him on for next year. What is the strongest plow out there ??
I know Boss coming out with a ATV line

I thought about building one from ground up. Build it like a tank
The break downs kills me Atv down and My truck is stop working I'm fixing the ATV


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sounds like one of the guys I fired found a job with you.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Camden;1615649 said:


> Sounds like one of the guys I fired found a job with you.


Thanks 
I like can his ass but No body wants do walks. I am stuck with him till I can find a replacement
I hired him as a sub and rent my trailer and ATV to him Next year the rent is going up
I buy all fuel and all Icemelt
He even broke my new spreader He left the cover off and Icemelt got wet and got chunky. So he took a knife to break it up so it would go thru and stuck his knife to far and broke my spinner The new spinner cost $50 and only paid $60 for the spreader Now I have a $110 spreader Season is about over


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Moose Plow are built tough. 

and get him a manual lift for it.
with ratchet strap back up.

you break it your using the strap rest of the storm.

if he's that hard on equipment is it worth it?

or the Mibar up/down system
it has a override that the unit just clicks when the limits are reached.

just my thoughts 

Sublime out.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sublime68charge;1615685 said:


> Moose Plow are built tough.
> 
> and get him a manual lift for it.
> with ratchet strap back up.
> ...


I been looking at the Mibar system But I want see what the Boss plow will be like. I called dealer told them I want be in front line for one but I said I want look at it before buying. So they going call me once they get one. I may upgrade the ATV to a 850 Sportsman by then

I had a talk with him and Here what he said to me today 
He blames it on the age of the plow reason it broke and on the cable The thing was old 
I told him I'm going put a new plow on it for next year with a new lifting system . You break it you pay to fix it. He said he didn't like that and he didn't think that's right. I said you blaming this system on its age. With new setup it shouldn't break.
I told him slow down don't break anything or go buy yourself a ATV with plow and I'll pay more a hour. Then if you break it, its your ATV not mine

I talk him about spinner, I said since it was him sticking his knife in there and breaking spinner. He going pay for so I took it right out of his pay check


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1616153 said:


> I been looking at the Mibar system But I want see what the Boss plow will be like. I called dealer told them I want be in front line for one but I said I want look at it before buying. So they going call me once they get one. I may upgrade the ATV to a 850 Sportsman by then
> 
> I had a talk with him and Here what he said to me today
> He blames it on the age of the plow reason it broke and on the cable The thing was old
> ...


Dude, that was painful to read. I don't know if you wrote this on a mobile device, but I could barely follow.

Not trying to be the Grammar police, just saying.......

.............


----------



## ilucas (Jan 1, 2013)

White Gardens;1616175 said:


> Dude, that was painful to read. I don't know if you wrote this on a mobile device, but I could barely follow.
> 
> Not trying to be the Grammar police, just saying.......
> 
> .............


Really!!!!! give it a break dude!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ilucas;1619075 said:


> Really!!!!! give it a break dude!


Seriously, read the last post three times in a row and tell me it's not hard to understand.

It's one thing to have a couple misspellings and random mispronunciations, but it sounds like a 2 year old wrote it.

And again, I'm not trying to call out Antler, he might have been on his phone, or was in a hurry, etc......

Places like these forums are practice. If you practice good writing techniques here, then when you go to write out a long proposal for a job that might be worth 100k a year, you might actually have it read before it's thrown out for bad grammar.

............


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1619082 said:


> Seriously, read the last post three times in a row and tell me it's not hard to understand.
> 
> It's one thing to have a couple misspellings and random mispronunciations, but it sounds like a 2 year old wrote it.
> 
> ...


Sorry for typing it so bad My sugar was 65-70 when I posted that after I seen it I couldn't fix it
I have a sectary for that 100K proposal


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1619876 said:


> Sorry for typing it so bad My sugar was 65-70 when I posted that after I seen it I couldn't fix it
> I have a sectary for that 100K proposal


OK, so I wondered if something was up, and thanks for the clarification. I've seen your posts before and they are nowhere near what I was reading on this thread so I was curious as to why.

And I can't wait until the day I can have my secretary (wife) do those proposals. But I don't see that happening. :crying:

...........


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

swisher makes a tank of a plow. i have one and it is built twice as good as a moose plow.

sell them at farm and fleet, and fleet farm.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tread lightly services;1620358 said:


> swisher makes a tank of a plow. i have one and it is built twice as good as a moose plow.
> 
> sell them at farm and fleet, and fleet farm.


Yes Swisher is a tank. That's one I may go with. Depending on the price of the New ATV Boss


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Fire the guy and end the misery! You have a season to find a replacement. Usually the guys that I have let go and thought were irreplaceable were in fact replaceable and I am usually happier in the end and kicking myself for not doing it sooner. Quad plows are a delicate breed. Give him a stronger blade and he will break it or the next weakest link.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

TGS Inc.;1620421 said:


> Fire the guy and end the misery! You have a season to find a replacement. Usually the guys that I have let go and thought were irreplaceable were in fact replaceable and I am usually happier in the end and kicking myself for not doing it sooner. Quad plows are a delicate breed. Give him a stronger blade and he will break it or the next weakest link.
> 
> My 2 cents...


Yes very true
But around here its hard to find someone that will do that cold hard job. I'll keep him till I know I have a replacement.
I have notice few small guys pop up this year doing drives with ATV I may ask them if they want to be a sub for me. To do my walks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

tread lightly services;1620358 said:


> swisher makes a tank of a plow. i have one and it is built twice as good as a moose plow.
> 
> sell them at farm and fleet, and fleet farm.


agreed on the swisher plow being stout.

Though there mounting system is not ideal if your doing alot of on/off with the plow and it also limits your Ground clearance. all plows take away from ground clearance but the swisher mount hangs down low.
but it dosn't draw on the suppension like other plows so that is a plus.

if its a put the plow on once for the season and take off at the end of the year the Swisher is good

but if you due on/off a few time the putting back on is a pain in the rear.
I'm talking the plow subframe not just dropping the blade off the front and changing to there bucket or other attachment the plow subframe is a pain to put back on the ATV.

just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sublime68charge;1620753 said:


> agreed on the swisher plow being stout.
> 
> Though there mounting system is not ideal if your doing alot of on/off with the plow and it also limits your Ground clearance. all plows take away from ground clearance but the swisher mount hangs down low.
> but it dosn't draw on the suppension like other plows so that is a plus.
> ...


Good point 
Once my plow goes on it doesn't come off till spring time. So many other things that is on the ATV to remove to trail ride 
Flasher tower
3 point hitch
Spreader
Rear strut 
Re adjust front struts


----------

